# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Επιλογή κλουβιού και θέσης για Lovebird!!!

## Vogias

Μετά τον χαιρετισμό μου μπαίνω κατ' ευθείαν στο ψητό  :Evilgrin0039:  ::  και στο θέμα που με απασχολεί τον τελευταίο καιρό!!!Αυτό είναι η επιλογή ενός μεγάλου ευρύχωρου κλουβιού για να φιλοξενήσει τον νεοσσό μου (Lucky), σε κανένα μήνα περίπου!!!Το κλουβί θα αγοραστεί με το σκεπτικό ότι στο μακρινό μέλλον μπορεί να βάλω και ζευγάρι (ταίρι) στον/στην Lucky!!!  Μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο ημερών λοιπόν,  σε site Ελλάδας και εξωτερικού, έχω βρει ένα πολύ ωραίο κλουβί (θεωρώ) σε διάφορα Αγγλικά site με τιμή 120€ περίπου χωρίς τα μεταφορικά!
Το κλουβί είναι αυτό: http://www.libertauk.com/catalogue/info_9833a.html
  Διαστάσεις: 63Χ53Χ152(Υ)
  Διάστημα μεταξύ των καγκέλων:1.4-1.7 cm
  Το site της κατασκευάστριας εταιρίας: http://www.libertauk.com
  Μοντέλο:Liberta Medium Drake Parrot Cage and Stand
  Έχω στείλει email και περιμένω απάντηση από διάφορα site να μου πούνε τιμή για μεταφορικά και αν στέλνουν κλουβιά στην Ελλάδα!!!Αν μου πούνε μέχρι 50 με 60€ μεταφορικά λέω να το πάρω!!!
Πάμε τώρα στις ερωτήσεις τώρα :: :

*Α)* Εσείς τι λέτε που θα ξέρετε σίγουρα περισσότερα από μένα???Σας φαίνεται καλό ποιοτικά???Τα 170 με 180€ συνολικά αξίζουν για αυτό το κλουβί???
  Προσωπικά μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ και είναι στα μέτρα που θέλω για τον χώρο μου!!!


*Β)* Επίσης θέλω να ρωτήσω εάν έχει παραγγείλει κανείς κλουβί από ebay ή το amazon και αν αξίζει οικονομικά!!!Έχει και εκεί πολύ ωραία κλουβιά αλλά δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται με τα μεταφορικά!!!

*Γ)* Άλλη μια ερώτηση που θέλω να σας κάνω, είναι εάν κάνει (υγειονομικά ρωτάω) να βάλω το καινούριο κλουβί στο υπνοδωμάτιό μου, επειδή στο σαλόνι δεν έχω χώρο διαθέσιμο για να μπει ένα κλουβί με τις διαστάσεις του παραπάνω???

  Οι απαντήσεις σας θα με βοηθήσουν πολύ, καθώς γνωρίζετε σίγουρα πολλά παραπάνω για τα κλουβιά από μένα!!! :winky: Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων και συγνώμη αν σας ζάλισα με τα πολλά λόγια :Ashamed0001: !!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Α* Ναι αξίζει τα χρήματά του γιατί αυτό είναι ένα κλουβί που θα το έχεις για χρόνια.Μεγάλο και άνετο,με βάση για εύκολη μετακίνηση.

*Β* Ναι έχω αγοράσει από το amazonτο σταντ του Πάρη και έμεινα ικανοποιημένος.Είχα πληρώσει 60 Ευρο μεταφορικά από την Αγγλία .Πριν ένα χρόνο μιλάω.
Εδώ το σταντ.Για να δούμε τα stands μας. Τελευταίο ποστ

*Γ* Ναι εφόσον τηρούνται οι συνθήκες καθαριότητας του κλοβιού και αερισμός του δωματίου.
Το δικό μου κλουβί το έχω στο υπνοδωμάτιό μου τέσσερα χρόνια και όλα καλά.
Εδώ δείχνουμε τα κλουβιά μας! Τελευταίο ποστ

*Καθαρισμός του κλουβιού*

----------


## Vogias

Οκ ευχαριστώ για τις πολύ κατατοπιστικές απαντήσεις!!!Σήμερα μου απάντησαν από ebay και μου είπαν 45 λίρες μεταφορικά από Αγγλία δηλαδή 53€ περίπου και το κλουβί κάνει 99 λίρες δηλαδή 117€ περίπου!!!Σύνολο 170€!!!Την Δευτέρα θα βάλω τα λεφτά και θα το παραγγείλω :Jumping0046:  :Happy0064: !!!Νομίζω είναι αρκετά καλή τιμή.
Από ποιότητα πως σας φαίνεται???Την ξέρει κανείς την μάρκα Liberta????

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Οκ ευχαριστώ για τις πολύ κατατοπιστικές απαντήσεις!!!Σήμερα μου απάντησαν από ebay και μου είπαν 45 λίρες μεταφορικά από Αγγλία δηλαδή 53€ περίπου και το κλουβί κάνει 99 λίρες δηλαδή 117€ περίπου!!!Σύνολο 170€!!!Την Δευτέρα θα βάλω τα λεφτά και θα το παραγγείλω!!!Νομίζω είναι αρκετά καλή τιμή.
> Από ποιότητα πως σας φαίνεται???Την ξέρει κανείς την μάρκα Liberta????


Η τιμή είναι πολύ καλή νομίζω μιας και μιλάμε για ένα μεγάλο κλουβί.Αν δεις στην κατηγορία parrot cages στο σαιτ της εταιρείας θα δεις πρώτο πρώτο το σταντ του Πάρη.Καλό φαίνεται ποιοτικά.

----------


## Vogias

Είμαι στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας ανακοινώνω πως η παραγγελία έγινε!!! :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:  :Youpi: Σε 7 ημέρες το κλουβί θα είναι εδώ σύμφωνα με τον Άγγλο προμηθευτή!!!Αν και με τυράννησε αρκετές μέρες, τελικά με ένα τηλέφωνο που αναγκάστηκα να τον πάρω για να συνεννοηθούμε όλα καλά!!!Μόλις έρθει με το καλό και το στήσω θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες!!!Η τιμή 176.94€ μαζί και τα μεταφορικά!!!Νομίζω αρκετά καλή τιμή για το μέγεθος και την ποιότητα του κλουβιού!!!Ελπίζω ο/η Lucky να το εκτιμήσει  :Big Grin:  !!!Το κλουβί εδώ-> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/...0,0,0&format=0

----------


## andreas142

και γαμώ τα κλουβιά! θελώ και εγώ ενα τέτοιο!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες με τα πουλάκια μέσα και γεμάτο παιχνίδια.Με το καλό το νέο σπίτι των μικρών σου.

----------


## Vogias

Χαίρεται και πάλι!!!
Εδώ και 15 μέρες περίπου το κλουβί έχει έρθει από την Αγγλία και το έστησα αμέσως!Σιγά σιγά άρχισα να φτιάχνω πατήθρες και παιχνίδια για τον/την Lucky ώστε όταν έρθει η ώρα να μπει μέσα στην καινούρια του οικία!!!Όπως είχα πει παλιότερα θα ανέβαζα φωτογραφίες μόλις το τέλειωνα κι έτσι ήρθε η ώρα!!!
Να σας πω ότι εκτός από τις πατήθρες διαφόρων μεγεθών, έφτιαξα και έβαλα μια σκάλα με σχοινί μεγάλη(σαν ανεμόσκαλα),μία κούνια με σχοινί και ξύλο, ένα παιχνίδι που πήρα από petshop και το πείραξα λίγο:happy: , άλλη μια σκάλα και μια κούνια που την είχα αγοράσει μαζί με ένα χειροποίητο stand.Άλλη μια κατασκευή που έκανα ήταν να ντύσω εξωτερικά με πλεξιγκλας το κλουβί, μέχρι το μέσον περίπου, ώστε να μην πέφτουν έξω διάφορα σπόρια κλπ κλπ!!!Εκτός από αυτά έχω βάλει δύο ποτίστρες(μια για κάθετα και μια για οριζόντια κάγκελα), ένα σουπιοκόκκαλο και μια πλάκα ασβεστίου,δύο αυγοθήκες και φυσικά τις τρεις ανοξείδωτες ταΐστρες που είχε το κλουβί μαζί!!!  
Το πουλί ακόμα δεν έχει μπει μέσα απλά το αφήνω να κάθεται εκεί ώστε να συνηθίζει τον χώρο του!!
Στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες φαίνονται όλα αυτά πριν το τελειώσω αλλά και αφού το τελείωσα!!!
Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει :Jumping0046:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0064: :
Μια γενική του κλουβιού:


Δύο με τον/την Lucky:




Μια από την πόρτα:


Μια από πάνω:


και η κατασκευή του πλεξιγκλας:

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

Πάρα πολύ ωραίο κλουβί!!!! να το χαίρετε ο/η Lucky!!!!!!!

----------


## Anna

Τεράστιο είναι το κλουβί...θα καλοπεράσει το μικρό μέσα.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Πολύ καλή όλη δουλειά σου.Το ξαναείπα είναι Χολιγουντιανή υπερπαραγωγή.*

----------


## vas

τρισευτυχισμένος/η θα είναι ο/η lucky.Μπραβο!

----------


## Sissy

lucky....ο/η Lucky!!!!πολυ ωραιο το παλατι που ετοιμασες μπραβο!!!

----------


## Vogias

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά να είστε όλοι καλά!!! :Youpi: 
Έχει αρχίσει και το συνηθίζει πλέον και είναι μια χαρά!!! :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

:Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:

----------


## douke-soula

πολυ ωραια βιλιτσα :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064: 
νομιζω ομως οτι θα χανεται το μικρακι σε τοσα "δωματια" :Bird1:  :Bird1:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:

----------

